# Tools you want



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I need some 10-12” pipe wrenches. Mine have grown legs I guess.

I’d like a thermal imager. A nice one but I’m too cheap

Please, no jetter talk. It’s really not attractive.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_I’d like a pivot head press gun for tight spots. Like crimping under a slab if you tunneled under a little bit. For this kind of repair my guy has to make today. _


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

I want a Ferrule Blaster with an 18 inch reach


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> I want a Ferrule Blaster with an 18 inch reach


Thats every girls dream


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I might give that Ryobi crimp tool a try. .

I can sign up for a Home Depot credit card and get a discount on it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One of those pumps to drain heaters that are plugged/ partially plugged. But I don’t do many heaters anymore.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve had my eye on the new Milwaukee tri-stand pipe vise. Too bad my Ridgid 460 probably has another 15-20 years of service life left 😢


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’ve had my eye on the new Milwaukee tri-stand pipe vise. Too bad my Ridgid 460 probably has another 15-20 years of service life left 😢


My Armstrong is 100yrs old. I love it but wish it had a chain vise instead of a yoke.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> My Armstrong is 100yrs old. I love it but wish it had a chain vise instead of a yoke.


How much does those Ridgid chain vises cost that you can mount on a stand ? Could you mount one on your stand ?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> My Armstrong is 100yrs old. I love it but wish it had a chain vise instead of a yoke.


You can’t beat a chain vise. I can guarantee you that I won’t get 100 years out of mine. I use it alongside a few Ridgid roller head pipe jack stands prefab weld pipe. Once the legs start to get wobbly it’s time for a new one.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

@ROCKSTARPLUMBER 








Lot of 4 General Wire I-3FL 3' Flexicore Closet Auger 93122260025 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">General Wire I-3FL 3' Flexicore Closet Auger</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A jet Vac truck.............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looked into a pipe bursting rig a few times.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> Looked into a pipe bursting rig a few times.


What’s a 40 gas installed cost in Atlanta now ? 

I remember being in a hotel room in Atlanta looking through the phone book back in 1987. I took my girlfriend to six flags. 

The advertised price was $900.00 back then. Total job. 

Back home we could barely get 1/2 that.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> How much does those Ridgid chain vises cost that you can mount on a stand ? Could you mount one on your stand ?


I have several chain vises, a 2" armstrong mounted in my shed, a 4" reed mounted in my van, a couple other used ones, a brand new 4" reed in the box and a sweet 1950's ridgid 2" or 4" mint in the original box. I don't have to use the tristand if I don't want to, but I do because it's portable and puts a smile on my face. It was 20$ from a junkyard, just needed some bolts replaced and a leg chain added.

If I wanted to mount a chain vise to it I probably could, but it's an antique, I could never bring myself to do that.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Ridgid is a 4" model, not 2". Those Schick pipe wrenches are as close to NOS as I've seen, one of the 14's even still has the sticker.

Like the "DOPE POT" on my tristand? Dope used to come in hard form as well because it's essentially a wax. You'd heat that cup with your torch to make it liquid so you could apply it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s a 40 gas installed cost in Atlanta now ?
> 
> I remember being in a hotel room in Atlanta looking through the phone book back in 1987. I took my girlfriend to six flags.
> 
> ...


We install 50's primarily. Total package, new ball valve, expansion tank etc, $2400 currently.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> We install 50's primarily. Total package, new ball valve, expansion tank etc, $2400 currently.


The space limitations we have to work with often dictates what size heaters we use..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I broke down while I was there in 1987. Transmission fluid all over the ground. 

I hitchhiked to an auto parts store and bought some rubber hose and clamps. One of the transmission cooler lines had burst. Got it repaired and took my ass back to Bama.

I was a just a kid, got in the car with a guy that took me to the store. One of the dumbest things I ever did. Guy could’ve robbed, killed me and no one would’ve ever known.

When you get older you look back on your life and see how things could’ve easily ended and by nothing but the will of God it didn’t.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I broke down while I was there in 1987. Transmission fluid all over the ground.
> 
> I hitchhiked to an auto parts store and bought some rubber hose and clamps. One of the transmission cooler lines had burst. Got it repaired and took my ass back to Bama.
> 
> ...


1987? Good thing you weren’t in Milwaukee


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> 1987? Good thing you weren’t in Milwaukee


My friend worked two blocks from that mofos apartment. No BS


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> My friend worked two blocks from that mofos apartment. No BS


Being with your GF you probably would have been safe anyway


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

So I got a hell of a deal last year on 2 Nibco pro press guns and jaw sets, $1500.00 for both sets. One is the full size beast and the other is a compact model that does up to 1" Dude was an old co-worker who became a rep for them, and then quit.

Anyways, with the amount of gas we've been doing lately I have 3 ridgid pro press guns and 3 of the mega press jaw sets. Well today i needed one of the mega press sets and ridgid guns. I keep the Large nibco and jaws on my little work truck. I had done sent everyone out for the day this morning and forgot to ask one of the guys for their ridgid gun and mega press jaws. So i went on Nibcos website to see if they offer a gas jaw set for their guns. Well, they make Carbon G fittings, but i didnt see a jaw set offered for their guns for carbon fittings, just copper fittings. So i called them and they told me they do not make jaws for their guns for carbon fittings. He said that the Ridgid AND milwaukee carbon jaws fit their nibco gun and they have no plans to make their own because of that. I found that really interesting. I really didnt want to have to buy another mega press jaw set. I have 3 of them, but a personal set on my little work truck would be nice. I have too much on my mind constantly to remember everything i need daily. So annoying. pictured are the 2 guns i bought from him. he gave me a bunch of their products as well. 2 huge tubs full.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I don’t understand why you’re not pressing copper gas fittings on hard type L copper tube. 
Get with the program Rocky


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here they are. 


https://www.nibco.com/brands/nibco/press-systems/pressg/


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I don’t understand why you’re not pressing copper gas fittings on hard type L copper tube.
> Get with the program Rocky


Dude, I would be the only plumber in town doing that, and it would scare me. Not because of the install, but because of what some other jackasss or HO may try to do later. I use CCST from time to time, and recently this month started using the yellow poly for underground.

But people are dangerous. Like gas grill stub outs on new homes. Everyone else leaves them capped outside on a new un-sold home. Not us. We install a valve, and regulator (IF needed) and cap the end of the line. I've had 5 calls the past few years of guys wanting someone to come check the gas on their grill, that its shooting flames 4 feet high, from them hooking it up themselves not knowing what they're doing. I could see that copper line getting tapped into for anything else but gas by someone else.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, I would be the only plumber in town doing that, and it would scare me. Not because of the install, but because of what some other jackasss or HO may try to do later. I use CCST from time to time, and recently this month started using the yellow poly for underground.
> 
> But people are dangerous. Like gas grill stub outs on new homes. Everyone else leaves them capped outside on a new un-sold home. Not us. We install a valve, and regulator (IF needed) and cap the end of the line. I've had 5 calls the past few years of guys wanting someone to come check the gas on their grill, that its shooting flames 4 feet high, from them hooking it up themselves not knowing what they're doing. I could see that copper line getting tapped into for anything else but gas by someone else.


Don’t worry about that. It’s perfectly legal. Mark the pipe with 2psi gas stickers every few feet. 

I get calls all the time with grills without regulators. Main complaint is “ all I do is crack the valve but I still Burn thefood “


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Are you guys able to use pro press g on NG or just LP? In my state we can only use Megapress G.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Are you guys able to use pro press g on NG or just LP? In my state we can only use Megapress G.


You can run water hose for gas pipe in Florida.

I’ve never checked Florida but copper is allowed in my area so the copper press fittings would be allowed.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can run water hose for gas pipe in Florida.
> 
> I’ve never checked Florida but copper is allowed in my area so the copper press fittings would be allowed.


I’m in Massachusetts


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’m in Massachusetts


Nothings legal in Massachusetts.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Nothings legal in Massachusetts.


Copper is allowed. I’ve used the yellow coated rolled copper once. Wasn’t a fan. Flaring sucks. Espcially when you forget to slide the fuggin flare nut on first. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Copper is allowed. I’ve used the yellow coated rolled copper once. Wasn’t a fan. Flaring sucks. Espcially when you forget to slide the fuggin flare nut on first. 🤦🏻‍♂️


Are you in Ma?


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can run water hose for gas pipe in Florida.
> 
> I’ve never checked Florida but copper is allowed in my area so the copper press fittings would be allowed.


...FML, true story. Entire subdivision here has NG ran in Galv. above ground but thin wall MF pvc underground....ffs🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Are you in Ma?


Nah man. I’m in FL. 😁 that was a response to Terry asking if copper is allowed here.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Copper is allowed. I’ve used the yellow coated rolled copper once. Wasn’t a fan. Flaring sucks. Espcially when you forget to slide the fuggin flare nut on first. 🤦🏻‍♂️


Good lord. Buy you a good flaring tool Rocky.

Yellow jacket makes a damn fine one. I’ve pressured it up to 500 psi nitrogen breh


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> ...FML, true story. Entire subdivision here has NG ran in Galv. above ground but thin wall MF pvc underground....ffs🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Nothing but the best from my Florida boys

I don’t live in Florida but I live close enough to drive across the state line and install a water heater or do a repipe. 🤓🤭😉


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Sstratton6175 said:


> You can’t beat a chain vise. I can guarantee you that I won’t get 100 years out of mine. I use it alongside a few Ridgid roller head pipe jack stands prefab weld pipe. Once the legs start to get wobbly it’s time for a new one.


Are you a fitter or a welder??? Or both???


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Well im not allowed to talk about the jetters I want so ill skip that, but I would really like a pro press for those late night emergency calls where the water wont shut down all the way


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Do these jaws wear out ?








Milwaukee 49-16-2451 M12 3/4 Inch Jaw - Black for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Milwaukee 49-16-2451 M12 3/4 Inch Jaw - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Do these jaws wear out ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

sparky said:


> Are you a fitter or a welder??? Or both???


I’m a master plumber and a journeyman fitter. I don’t have any welding certifications. We will tack weld fittings in place and let the welder come behind us and actually do the welding.


----------



## alldrainssewer (3 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> One of those pumps to drain heaters that are plugged/ partially plugged. But I don’t do many heaters anymore.


That are nice. Drain the tank, while dressing the new one. Empty in 7mins.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I’m a master plumber and a journeyman fitter. I don’t have any welding certifications. We will tack weld fittings in place and let the welder come behind us and actually do the welding.


I got interested in welding last year. I bought a lincoln multi function, MIG/TIG/Stick welding. Ive played around it and used it to make a repair on our golf cart, real control arm cracked on one side and was on backorder. Its pretty neat. I like the mig the most. easiest to use. still learning though, how to dial it in and get it set right. says its good for up to 3/8 inch steel. More than i would ever need.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got interested in welding last year. I bought a lincoln multi function, MIG/TIG/Stick welding. Ive played around it and used it to make a repair on our golf cart, real control arm cracked on one side and was on backorder. Its pretty neat. I like the mig the most. easiest to use. still learning though, how to dial it in and get it set right. says its good for up to 3/8 inch steel. More than i would ever need.


Usually the chart on the machine will tell you where to put the dials. Especially with mig. It is a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I practiced writing my name on a few pieces of 1/4" steel. it didnt look good.. I dont know who's welding Ridgid gang boxes together these days but the last 2 ive bought, all i can say I DAYUM. Look like ray charles did it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just bought some Expansion pex fittings for cheap. 

Max Warehouse is the website. Check it out


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I practiced writing my name on a few pieces of 1/4" steel. it didnt look good.. I dont know who's welding Ridgid gang boxes together these days but the last 2 ive bought, all i can say I DAYUM. Look like ray charles did it.


You need to learn how to solder before you weld. I can help you if you’re interested in learning to use a torch. 

Or I can help you learn how to flare. One important step is putting the nut on before you flare the tube.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve done all the solder I ever care to do. Ancient tech. Right up there with pouring lead. Live in the now Wayne.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’ve done all the solder I ever care to do. Ancient tech. Right up there with pouring lead. Live in the now Wayne.


A lot of old things are better. Like soldered copper.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Do these jaws wear out ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No.


Of course they do, all propress/pex tools wear out eventually. Our guys have gone through plenty of propress/pex tools/jaws. We've been using propress/pex for over a decade now though.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Of course they do, all propress/pex tools wear out eventually. Our guys have gone through plenty of propress/pex tools/jaws. We've been using propress/pex for over a decade now though.


I have some mil3 pex crimpers that have had heavy use for 30 years that are still fine. I’ve made thousands of crimps. 

While they probably will wear out, it’s safe to say it’s not easy to wear them out. 

The propress stuff is different but you and Rocky have differing opinions


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s the flaring tool I use. 

Watch this video and let Paul tell you all about it. Paul’s a homosexual but he’s knowledgeable about flaringbtools. 

Enjoy


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

The trick with getting good at it is 


ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got interested in welding last year. I bought a lincoln multi function, MIG/TIG/Stick welding. Ive played around it and used it to make a repair on our golf cart, real control arm cracked on one side and was on backorder. Its pretty neat. I like the mig the most. easiest to use. still learning though, how to dial it in and get it set right. says its good for up to 3/8 inch steel. More than i would ever need.


The trick to it is practice, ball park the settings with the cheat sheet then stick to the same joint setup and material thickness and try to fine tune it with drag/push angle stickout and travel speed once you get frustrated and go to change the settings change one setting at a time with a couple passes between so you can figure out what does what


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I might give that Ryobi crimp tool a try. .
> 
> I can sign up for a Home Depot credit card and get a discount on it.


I got the Ryobi one for the Stainless Steel pinch rings it works pretty good, it that the one you are talking about. as for as discounts go you can ask for a customer satisfaction 10% off or a military discount if it applies.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

rooterboy said:


> I got the Ryobi one for the Stainless Steel pinch rings it works pretty good, it that the one you are talking about. as for as discounts go you can ask for a customer satisfaction 10% off or a military discount if it applies.


I’m talking about the crimp ring tool not the stainless cinch clamps


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Here’s the flaring tool I use.
> 
> Watch this video and let Paul tell you all about it. Paul’s a homosexual but he’s knowledgeable about flaringbtools.
> 
> Enjoy


Please, tell us more about Paul. Is he into that "pegging" thing you guys taught me about earlier?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Got that order from Max Warehouse today. 
Turns out they’re really Ace Hardware. 

$3 each. PexA 3/4 90. 50 count box $150 delivered.

Screw you supply house and big box


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Scored some Delta metal shower hoses for $6 each

3/8” heavy forged flare nuts, $1 each. I bought 60

I got the hook up on eBay. There a store that gives 40% off if you buy quantity and free shipping. It takes the 40% off in check out. Fittings and nipples……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I found these at Lowes on clearance for $5 each. 
Come in handy inspecting pipe.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Everyday carry less my needle nose pliers and a few more things……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You should take all those NON Douglas channel locks, tape a 1.00 bill to them and throw them in the woods. The dollar is so in case they’re ever found, at least they found something worth keeping. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You should take all those NON Douglas channel locks, tape a 1.00 bill to them and throw them in the woods. The dollar is so in case they’re ever found, at least they found something worth keeping. 😂


I’m not sure where your going with that but I have no problem with channelock pliers. Those Douglas pliers are nothing new, every supply house from one end of I-10 to the other sells them. 

sounds like fanboy brand talk to me breh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m not sure where your going with that but I have no problem with channelock pliers. Those Douglas pliers are nothing new, every supply house from one end of I-10 to the other sells them.
> 
> sounds like fanboy brand talk to me breh


Douglas are the superior pliers. I’ll take the Pepsi challenge to that any day of the week.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Everyday carry less my needle nose pliers and a few more things……
> View attachment 135617


You should ditch those channel locks for some knipex cobras.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Douglas are the superior pliers. I’ll take the Pepsi challenge to that any day of the week.


You saying that would be like me telling Tom Brady how to throw a football.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> You should ditch those channel locks for some knipex cobras.


But I like the channel locks. Maybe I’ll buy a pair of the larger cobra to try but I’ll still keep the channel locks. 

Do you see the smaller cobra knipex in the pic ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

If i ever saw those laying on the ground anywhere id leave them and let em rust. I have pinched my damn hands on the Channel Locks brands more times than i care to remember. They suck. My opinion. Doesn't make me wrong or right.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> If i ever saw those laying on the ground anywhere id leave them and let em rust. I have pinched my damn hands on the Channel Locks brands more times than i care to remember. They suck. My opinion. Doesn't make me wrong or right.


I don’t think I’ve ever pinched my hand with them. Ever. 

So maybe it’s either your hand or how you’re using them.

I don’t take heavy torque fasteners off with channel locks or try to torque anything significant.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever pinched my hand with them. Ever.
> 
> So maybe it’s either your hand or how you’re using them.



The jaws are a bit off on sizing VS the douglas, not as deep either, they slip off from time to time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The jaws are a bit off on sizing VS the douglas, not as deep either, they slip off from time to time.


I understand you don’t like them because you’ve had bad experiences with them and have had better experiences with pliers of a different brand and style. 

Personally I’ve never had a problem at all with any of the tools you see laid out or they simply wouldn’t be there in the pic. I’m very pleased with all.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I understand you don’t like them because you’ve had bad experiences with them and have had better experiences with pliers of a different brand and style.
> 
> Personally I’ve never had a problem at all with any of the tools you see laid out or they simply wouldn’t be there in the pic. I’m very pleased with all.


are those hollow shaft nut drivers?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> are those hollow shaft nut drivers?


Yes they is


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yes they is


they better be.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

So, to me, there is want and need. For the most part, plumbing wise I have what I need. I’m required to bring a pencil to work by my employer (day job), as far as my business goes, yeah there’s stuff. I’d like to have a nice set of knipex. I’d also like to have a new set of snappers. But I don’t really need that stuff. My snapper works fine for most of what I do, and good moderns sawzall blades seem to be making that go away. I have knipex at my day job and I sure do like them, but my Channel locks are just fine in reality. 

But here’s what I really want. Bad. I’m in to hand tool wood working. This plane is an obscene amount of money for a plane and you can’t get one right now even if you want one. It’s a Lie-Nielsen number 4 with a bronze body. 









No. 4 Smooth Plane


No. 4 Bronze Smooth Plane This is the standard-size smoothing plane. After other planes have done the prep work, it will take the finest shavings from the most difficult woods to leave you with a finished surface. 9-1/2" long. Blade is 2" wide x .125" thick. Bronze body, 4-1/2 lbs. Fine...




www.lie-nielsen.com


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> But I like the channel locks. Maybe I’ll buy a pair of the larger cobra to try but I’ll still keep the channel locks.
> 
> Do you see the smaller cobra knipex in the pic ?


Those are the knipex alligators. They are good too, but once I used the cobras I didn’t want to use anything else.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

jakewilcox said:


> So, to me, there is want and need. For the most part, plumbing wise I have what I need. I’m required to bring a pencil to work by my employer (day job), as far as my business goes, yeah there’s stuff. I’d like to have a nice set of knipex. I’d also like to have a new set of snappers. But I don’t really need that stuff. My snapper works fine for most of what I do, and good moderns sawzall blades seem to be making that go away. I have knipex at my day job and I sure do like them, but my Channel locks are just fine in reality.
> 
> But here’s what I really want. Bad. I’m in to hand tool wood working. This plane is an obscene amount of money for a plane and you can’t get one right now even if you want one. It’s a Lie-Nielsen number 4 with a bronze body.
> 
> ...


IDK if his planes are more tool or art? I’m definitely not questioning the quality or function of the tools, it’s second to none. They are just so well built and beautifully designed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Those are the knipex alligators. They are good too, but once I used the cobras I didn’t want to use anything else.


Yes you’re correct, I checked. The major difference being the cobras have more adjustment positions and have a push button.

the cobras are also offered in more sizes.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yes you’re correct, I checked. The major difference being the cobras have more adjustment positions and have a push button.


I think the cobras have more gripping power too. More similar to the plier wrenches you have


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I think the cobras have more gripping power too. More similar to the plier wrenches you have











Knipex Cobra vs Alligator Pliers. Which one is better for your trade? - Pliersman


Between Knipex alligator vs cobra water pump pliers, which one should you go for? Find out the answer in this article.




pliersman.com


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Sstratton6175 said:


> IDK if his planes are more tool or art? I’m definitely not questioning the quality or function of the tools, it’s second to none. They are just so well built and beautifully designed.


They really are nice. However there’s a big difference between want and need. I have a number four that is perfectly functional. 

I have a few L-N tools. They remind me of a 1911 Kimber or a really high end Springfield. Idk if you shoot, but that’s the best comparison that I can draw. They are simply lovely. But they are also a pile of money and I’ve got one in college and two behind him.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _I’d like a pivot head press gun for tight spots. Like crimping under a slab if you tunneled under a little bit. For this kind of repair my guy has to make today. _


We have been looking at this set for that reason...not always needed but when they are, VERY helpful...looked at the smaller M12 press tool but it takes different jaws, than the M18 and ridgid models, so small but pretty irritating that it won't match up to anything else...



https://www.supplyhouse.com/Ridgid-28043-1-2-to-1-1-4-Compact-ProPress-Ring-Kit-C1-Ring-Actuator-Carrying-Case?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_withoutdata&utm_campaign=Shopping_Without_PLTV_data&gclid=Cj0KCQjw48OaBhDWARIsAMd966D9b4Lkmnifdqt4puJ0N0LRj1CWJ-qo10j_RGXkFUOJSzNJpLPggBUaAkg9EALw_wcB



We have been looking at this set for that reason...not always needed but when they are, VERY helpful...looked at the smaller M12 press tool but it takes different jaws, than the M18 and ridgid models, so small but pretty irritating that it won't match up to anything else...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No.


The compact jaws for Ridgid last approx 5,000 presses. 

The standard size tool
Jaws last approximately 10,000 presses. 

Ridgid ring kits last 5,000 presses

I would expect Milwaukee life cycle to be close to that.

What say you Rocky ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The compact jaws for Ridgid last approx 5,000 presses.
> 
> The standard size tool
> Jaws last approximately 10,000 presses.
> ...


Ok, we had some issues withe Ridgid RP240 compact press gun and jaw kit. We returned the first 1 because we had issues with drips on 3/4 presses. Had the same issue again with the replacement unit on 3/4 presses. 2nd time around instead of cutting fittings out to inspect for proper fitment, we re pressed with the standard (larger) press gun and drips stopped. We formed an experienced opinion that the compact tool lacked in power to make a tight enough press. These were streamline press fittings and we've never had an issue with the streamline propress fittings before. So i returned the compact one yet again and just bought another RP350 and jaw set up to 2", 

The nibco compact i bought with the larger nibco has worked fine though. No issues with any presses. I didnt test the ridgid compact on any other vittings like Viega or Mueller. In my opinion it should have not been an issue based on the amount of streamline press fittings we have installed over the years. I prefer Viega but my main supplier stocks streamline because they probably make more money off of the streamline. Who can blame them. 

I wouldnt buy the Milwaukee Compact press anything. I would get the m18 version and have that extra capability to press up to 4" on copper and 4" on carbon. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

JimmyMac said:


> We have been looking at this set for that reason...not always needed but when they are, VERY helpful...looked at the smaller M12 press tool but it takes different jaws, than the M18 and ridgid models, so small but pretty irritating that it won't match up to anything else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, i guess if they made the 1/2" to 2" jaw set that use with the press jaw for 2-1/2 through 4" you wouldnt need a pivoting head. Im not sure if they offer that on 1/2" through 2" though.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ok, we had some issues withe Ridgid RP240 compact press gun and jaw kit. We returned the first 1 because we had issues with drips on 3/4 presses. Had the same issue again with the replacement unit on 3/4 presses. 2nd time around instead of cutting fittings out to inspect for proper fitment, we re pressed with the standard (larger) press gun and drips stopped. We formed an experienced opinion that the compact tool lacked in power to make a tight enough press. These were streamline press fittings and we've never had an issue with the streamline propress fittings before. So i returned the compact one yet again and just bought another RP350 and jaw set up to 2",
> 
> The nibco compact i bought with the larger nibco has worked fine though. No issues with any presses. I didnt test the ridgid compact on any other vittings like Viega or Mueller. In my opinion it should have not been an issue based on the amount of streamline press fittings we have installed over the years. I prefer Viega but my main supplier stocks streamline because they probably make more money off of the streamline. Who can blame them.
> 
> I wouldnt buy the Milwaukee Compact press anything. I would get the m18 version and have that extra capability to press up to 4" on copper and 4" on carbon. Just my 2 cents.


I thought you bought a Milwaukee compact 12v pex crimp press tool


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I thought you bought a Milwaukee compact 12v pex crimp press tool



It is not the compact. its the m18. light AF.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It is not the compact. its the m18. light AF.


Light for a man such as yourself Rocky.

I might need to borrow it for a week next month, I gots a 2 bath to repairs through da attic. It’s polybutylene now.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Light for a man suck as yourself Rocky.
> 
> I might need to borrow it for a week next month, I gots a 2 bath to repairs through da attic. It’s polybutylene now.


The grey death, do you at least have something decent to connect to?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> The grey death, do you at least have something decent to connect to?


Yeah the water meter out by the curb

Its not repairs, that was a typo. It’s a complete potable repipe


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Right on lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah the water meter out by the curb
> 
> Its not repairs, that was a typo. It’s a complete potable repipe


🏦🏦🏦💰💰💰


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It is not the compact. its the m18. light AF.


Can you buy jaws for it that crimp propress copper ?
Do they make those little rings crimper jaws kits that get you into tight awkward spots and the ring kit comes with a pressing jaw to put in your press tool ? It would be pipe specific.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Here’s the flaring tool I use.
> 
> Watch this video and let Paul tell you all about it. Paul’s a homosexual but he’s knowledgeable about flaringbtools.
> 
> Enjoy


I like that one unless its a tight spot.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

Wish I would've had one of these 20 years ago instead of that neanderthal knuckle buster I always used🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
This has been worth its weight in gold, has NEVER slipped, ever.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> I like that one unless its a tight spot.


It makes a jewelry piece flare. I just got in an order of flare nuts. I like the heavy forged type.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Can you buy jaws for it that crimp propress copper ?
> Do they make those little rings crimper jaws kits that get you into tight awkward spots and the ring kit comes with a pressing jaw to put in your press tool ? It would be pipe specific.











M18 and M12 FORCE LOGIC Plumbing Installation Press Tools | Milwaukee Tool


Shop heavy duty plumbing power tools including M18 and M12 FORCE LOGIC press tools and press tool accessories.




www.milwaukeetool.com





doesn’t look like they offer the ring style press you’re asking about. And it looks like their mega press kit for 1-1/4” - 2” isn’t a pivot style jaw unlike the ridgid set.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> Wish I would've had one of these 20 years ago instead of that neanderthal knuckle buster I always used🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> This has been worth its weight in gold, has NEVER slipped, ever.


When they’re real tight I give it a rap or two with a cold chisel and hammer to loosen it up. Terry ain’t skeered 

I had a wrench slip once and I nearlycut my damn thumb off on the water heater jacket. The socket I use now is heavy and about 6” deep in conjunction with a 14” pipe wrench.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PlumberPhil said:


> Wish I would've had one of these 20 years ago instead of that neanderthal knuckle buster I always used🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> This has been worth its weight in gold, has NEVER slipped, ever.


Always used an 1-1/2” 5 point. With a long ass handle. Could lift the water heater off the floor with it. Depending on how tight the element was in there.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Always used an 1-1/2” 5 point. With a long ass handle. Could lift the water heater off the floor with it. Depending on how tight the element was in there.


Do you mean 6 point?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Do you mean 6 point?


Yes. 6 point.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I thought about mounting my Marco sewer machine on a little rascal frame and extending the controls and use it to drive the machine off the truck and to the cleanout. Most all our cleanouts are outside in the yard


ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes. 6 point.


i thought one of your points wore off. I never second guess you Rocky 👊


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> One of those pumps to drain heaters that are plugged/ partially plugged. But I don’t do many heaters anymore.


If you have a compressor then you can hook it up to a hose bib or the washer box and blow the water out of the tank that way. I’ve done it in a pinch. I splurged on the Milwaukee pump but was kinda disappointed on how quick it wore out. I do have the sump pump from Home Depot that can be a transfer pump also. That one works decent. Just set it over a bucket or the air relief will drip water all over the floor


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> If you have a compressor then you can hook it up to a hose bib or the washer box and blow the water out of the tank that way. I’ve done it in a pinch. I splurged on the Milwaukee pump but was kinda disappointed on how quick it wore out. I do have the sump pump from Home Depot that can be a transfer pump also. That one works decent. Just set it over a bucket or the air relief will drip water all over the floor


Most hosebibbs have backflow prevention built in which would stop you from doing this. 

One of the reasons we install Prier P-164 frostfree hosebibbs is that we can easily remove the rubber hood inside to blow out a house. Many frostfree hosebibbs have the bibb washer mounted on a nonremovable retainer that is spring loaded.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Most hosebibbs have backflow prevention built in which would stop you from doing this.
> 
> One of the reasons we install Prier P-164 frostfree hosebibbs is that we can easily remove the rubber hood inside to blow out a house. Many frostfree hosebibbs have the bibb washer mounted on a nonremovable retainer that is spring loaded.


This is true, which is why I said the washer box valves. There are also adapter available to remove the fine thread vacuum breaker and put a hose directly to it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Vintage Marco closet auger extends to 6’.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My poor wallet........someday.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> My poor wallet........someday.


Why?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Why?


Care to elaborate Socrates?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. Why a $500 pipe wrench?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Yes. Why a $500 pipe wrench?


It's Titanium.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> It's Titanium.


Why a titanium, $500, pipe wrench? I’ve seen non sparking beryllium wrenches… titanium sounds like a gimmick because I’ve never heard of it before. 

Lightweight like aluminum but stronger than steel. And twice as much as both combined!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Why a titanium, $500, pipe wrench? I’ve seen non sparking beryllium wrenches… titanium sounds like a gimmick because I’ve never heard of it before.
> 
> Lightweight like aluminum but stronger than steel. And twice as much as both combined!


If I was rolling in dough I would get them because I don’t have any titanium tools


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I need a couple 12” aluminum pipe rench


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Why a titanium, $500, pipe wrench? I’ve seen non sparking beryllium wrenches… titanium sounds like a gimmick because I’ve never heard of it before.
> 
> Lightweight like aluminum but stronger than steel. And twice as much as both combined!


I acquired a couple of 24" Ridgid aluminum wrenches over 30 years ago, both still going strong. One was 1989, I picked it up on a Sunday (we were working 7 days a week), I asked multiple trades about a missing tool but no one ever claimed it. I don't suppose I'll ever find the owner.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> I acquired a couple of 24" Ridgid aluminum wrenches over 30 years ago, both still going strong. One was 1989, I picked it up on a Sunday (we were working 7 days a week), I asked multiple trades about a missing tool but no one ever claimed it. I don't suppose I'll ever find the owner.


One could argue that if it wasn’t yours then you should’ve left it where it was. 

But on the other hand, finders keepers.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> One could argue that if it wasn’t yours then you should’ve left it where it was.
> 
> But on the other hand, finders keepers.


You are correct. With it laying on the floor the thought though was to secure it until I find the owner. A job that size (26 story luxury hotel) means tools disappeared often. I tried to find the owner for weeks, I still view that wrench as someone else's. 

I actually have 2 pipe wrenches like that. Another belongs to now a defunct out of state company that I worked for. The job wrapped up, they went back home and I found one of their wrenches still in my truck a few months later. It ain't mind either but I still have it. That job was in '91.

Two pipe wrenches following me around 30 plus years still waiting to be returned to their owner.......


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Vintage Marco closet auger extends to 6’.
> View attachment 135698


That is the one that I always Preferred I rank it better then any other Brand, for Clearing Toilet Blockages


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> That is the one that I always Preferred I rank it better then any other Brand, for Clearing Toilet Blockages


Well that SOB failed to clear a Gerber bowl this morning. Not sure what’s in it, going back tomorrow to pull it up. There’s a 3 yr old that lives in the house.

It’s the same one I pulled 3 weeks ago. But I pulled a cleaning sponge and it was packed with toilet paper. Definitely has worked for 3 weeks and it’s the only toilet downstairs other than the master in a house with 8 people in it. So it gets used regularly every day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

general auger with the drop head, not the bulb head. bulb heads suck.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> general auger with the drop head, not the bulb head. bulb heads suck.


Yeah that’s the one I broke a few weeks ago. I haven’t ordered a new one yet.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I see Ridgid has a small small press tool. 
Only does 1/2” and 3/4”

$1,300.00

I’d buy it if it was $650


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I bought these at a deep discount off EBay. 


https://www.supplyhouse.com/Rectorseal-87001-RECTORSEAL-5-Size-PRO-Fit-Precision-Flaring-Kit-1-4-3-8-1-2-5-8-and-3-4?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_tm&utm_campaign=Shopping_TM_MPLTV&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIz7v7qrmX-wIVaU1yCh3n2wMcEAQYASABEgLhtPD_BwE



Has anyone here used them before ? I have the swage kit and it works good. Pipe gets hot !


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I bought that Milwaukee pex cutter. That one with the funky angle blade. I like the side lock it has. Terry scared he’s going to cut his hand on an open pex cutter cause the cheap ass latch won’t keep it closed cause it’s broke off


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I bought these at a deep discount off EBay.
> 
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Rectorseal-87001-RECTORSEAL-5-Size-PRO-Fit-Precision-Flaring-Kit-1-4-3-8-1-2-5-8-and-3-4?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_tm&utm_campaign=Shopping_TM_MPLTV&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIz7v7qrmX-wIVaU1yCh3n2wMcEAQYASABEgLhtPD_BwE
> ...


Yes, I have the Spin brand from my HVAC supply house. It seems to work pretty good, I need to get the swage one too.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I bought these at a deep discount off EBay.
> 
> 
> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Rectorseal-87001-RECTORSEAL-5-Size-PRO-Fit-Precision-Flaring-Kit-1-4-3-8-1-2-5-8-and-3-4?utm_source=google_ad&utm_medium=Shopping_tm&utm_campaign=Shopping_TM_MPLTV&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIz7v7qrmX-wIVaU1yCh3n2wMcEAQYASABEgLhtPD_BwE
> ...


What are you flaring? I only use mine for ductless mini splits


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> What are you flaring? I only use mine for ductless mini splits


Copper for natural gas pipe. I found the rectorseal flare spin for $60 on eBay, unused. 

I have a yellow jacket flaring tool for minisplit.
Amazon.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Copper for natural gas pipe. I found the rectorseal flare spin for $60 on eBay, unused.
> 
> I have a yellow jacket flaring tool for minisplit.
> Amazon.com


Generally(not always) copper isn't supposed to be used with natural gas. Have you asked your supplier if their gas is compatible with copper? I wouldn't risk it. We only use steel for natural gas.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Generally(not always) copper isn't supposed to be used with natural gas. Have you asked your supplier if their gas is compatible with copper? I wouldn't risk it. We only use steel for natural gas.


I’ve been doing this for close to 40 yrs. Yeah, I’m sure. 🤣


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I see Ridgid has a small small press tool.
> Only does 1/2” and 3/4”
> 
> $1,300.00
> ...



dont buy that one dude. trust me. they have issues with it. i wrote a post somewhere about our experience with it and the replacement unit they sent.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> dont buy that one dude. trust me. they have issues with it. i wrote a post somewhere about our experience with it and the replacement unit they sent.


Most of our guys have the Ridgid RP200-B and they are great. I have that model, it spent 5years with our top newcon guy, got sent in for calibration a second time(he pressed the requisite number of joints, it didn't break), he was given the newer 12v version so I got his old one.

It does 1/2" to 1-1/4" copper and takes the same 18v batteries as my camera. Works perfect.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> dont buy that one dude. trust me. they have issues with it. i wrote a post somewhere about our experience with it and the replacement unit they sent.


Don’t worry, I won’t. I can’t afford the fittings.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just got that Milwaukee pex cutter. I highly recommend to eveyone that uses pex. It’s really nice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just got that Milwaukee pex cutter. I highly recommend to eveyone that uses pex. It’s really nice.


ratcheting? or is it battery? too lazy to look. its been a long ass day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Most of our guys have the Ridgid RP200-B and they are great. I have that model, it spent 5years with our top newcon guy, got sent in for calibration a second time(he pressed the requisite number of joints, it didn't break), he was given the newer 12v version so I got his old one.
> 
> It does 1/2" to 1-1/4" copper and takes the same 18v batteries as my camera. Works perfect.



its the 12v verison we had issues with.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ratcheting? or is it battery? too lazy to look. its been a long ass day.


Neither one, player


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> its the 12v verison we had issues with.


Some of our guys have the 12v versions. I haven't used one my self but I also haven't heard of issues with them. That said our supply house would swap one out in a heartbeat if we got a faulty unit. We also have spares in the tool crib so if one failed suddenly our shop guy would run it to the man on the job. 

I just use my 18v and have no issues with it, but I rarely use it as I prefer to solder. I did use it today for fixing a hot water recirc at a grocery store. I am going to cut the propress 90 I removed in half and will post pictures.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> dont buy that one dude. trust me. they have issues with it. i wrote a post somewhere about our experience with it and the replacement unit they sent.


You’re a dream crusher


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You’re a dream crusher


the nibcos we scored at a great deal have been awesome. Using one tomorrow, with the ridgid mega press jaws. They fit just perfect as stated from the Nibco rep over the phone. Checked to make sure before i rolled out of the shop this afternoon.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Some of our guys have the 12v versions. I haven't used one my self but I also haven't heard of issues with them. That said our supply house would swap one out in a heartbeat if we got a faulty unit. We also have spares in the tool crib so if one failed suddenly our shop guy would run it to the man on the job.
> 
> I just use my 18v and have no issues with it, but I rarely use it as I prefer to solder. I did use it today for fixing a hot water recirc at a grocery store. I am going to cut the propress 90 I removed in half and will post pictures.


watch those digits with the band saw there buddy. And i want to see eye protection at all times too. These issues were with streamline propress fittings. and maybe that was the problem, didnt have any viega on hand at the time to compare. but re pressed with the 18v and all was good.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Gonna give this thing a whirl. A lot of island vented kitchens around here. Trying to make life easier for my guys.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135949
> 
> 
> Gonna give this thing a whirl. A lot of island vented kitchens around here. Trying to make life easier for my guys.


Cancel that **** man. Buy a gorlitz small machine and a good dolly to strap it to.

same money…….





Gorlitz Drain Cleaning Machine GO 380


Gorlitz offers professional sewer & drain cleaning equipment to user's who demand unparalleled quality & dependability. Gorlitz also offers a full line of pipe bursting equipment, high pressure water jetters & Ridgid camera inspection equipment.



www.gorlitz.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

One thing about you, you make the $, no doubt about that. 
Terrys proud of you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at them Douglas. Busting them 40yr old unions apart like they ain’t sh!t. 😁


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Those pliers are crap. Sold at every supply house counter because they’re cheap.

Terry knows breh.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Those pliers are crap. Sold at every supply house counter because they’re cheap.
> 
> Terry knows breh.


Imma change your mind on them. Watch.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Imma change your mind on them. Watch.


My dad use to use them for years then switched to channel locks. I use to use them, they were sold at southern since the beginning of time breh

Honestly I can use anything. Terrys just that good.🌈


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> My dad use to use them for years then switched to channel locks. I use to use them, they were sold at southern since the beginning of time breh


My dad used them. Guys at the shop would damn near get in fist fights over them thinking someone took theirs or whatever. So they all had their own mark they’d put on them with a hacksaw blade, an X, or 3 lines, something stupid. They’re just that good.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My dad used them. Guys at the shop would damn near get in fist fights over them thinking someone took theirs or whatever. So they all had their own mark they’d put on them with a hacksaw blade, an X, or 3 lines, something stupid. They’re just that good.


Knipex man…haven’t found anything as good


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Jumbo nut driver. Bingo bango. This fits wolverine brass tank to bowl bolts. 9/16”


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That come from Costco?


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That come from Costco?


Looks like a klein to me ive got their 8 in one nut driver from when i worked telecom and i love it, i had to have a handfull of tools that could do everything


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That come from Costco?


The box of nitrile gloves did. The Klein nut driver came from Amazon.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> Looks like a klein to me ive got their 8 in one nut driver from when i worked telecom and i love it, i had to have a handfull of tools that could do everything


Yah I have that one and I loves it too. Heavy tho !


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m about to buy this one. It’s also 9/16 but it’s heavy duty with wrench flats and it’s a full pass through handle. Pretty kewl as Miley Cyrus would say


Klein Tools 635-9/16 9/16-Inch Heavy-Duty Nut Driver
https://a.co/d/c3MkJ2W


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue2 said:


> Knipex man…haven’t found anything as good


Right on! I can't even use Channel Locks now, after having Knipex.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Milwaukee has a set that is 1/4” though 9/16. Hollow shaft.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136116
> 
> 
> Milwaukee has a set that is 1/4” though 9/16. Hollow shaft.


Those look nice and I’ve never tried them but the reviews state that they don’t fit some common fasteners because how the socket is recessed before the tooling starts. Several reviews stated same problem.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

🤷🏼 I haven’t had an issue. But then again I don’t use tools as much anymore these days.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I typically use just the 1/4” for dishwashers and refrigerator panels. 
The 5/16 on hose clamps and rubber boots
7/16 on closet bolt nuts 
1/2” on some tank to bowls.
9/16 on tank to bowl 

the rest stay in the tool box


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I typically use just the 1/4” for dishwashers and refrigerator panels.
> The 5/16 on hose clamps and rubber boots
> 7/16 on closet bolt nuts
> 1/2” on some tank to bowls.
> ...


yep. The 3/8 hardly ever gets any love.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> You should ditch those channel locks for some knipex cobras.


I just bought the three piece Cobra set 6” 10” and 12” gift pack Christmas set for $80 on Ebae plus $15 to strap it on a donkey and point him this way


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pliers came today, too bad Terry off work so can’t try them


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pliers came today, too bad Terry off work so can’t try them
> View attachment 136273


“Free reusable tray” looks like you really got your money’s worth. 😂


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I’ve really been contemplating pulling the trigger on a set of smooth jaw pliers from knipex because of the concept, but I feel like regardless of the execution the cobras just too much money for any toothed groove lock pliers. Channelocks are made in my state and are effective and are at a replaceable price point.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I only bought them so I could show people how much my pliers cost. I might just put them on a shelf some place.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

they're built like irwins, and those irwins are horrible. I dont think i would like using those.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> they're built like irwins, and those irwins are horrible. I dont think i would like using those.


you mean to say irwins are poor copies of the knipex. 

trust terry when he say the cobras are nice.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> “Free reusable tray” looks like you really got your money’s worth. 😂


yes, that was part of the Christmas Special with coupon code " MerryTerryChristmas "


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’ve really been contemplating pulling the trigger on a set of smooth jaw pliers from knipex because of the concept, but I feel like regardless of the execution the cobras just too much money for any toothed groove lock pliers. Channelocks are made in my state and are effective and are at a replaceable price point.


You have to look at it like this. If you are a Ford guy looking to buy an F-150 you could get the XL trim package. It would be a perfectly functional truck that would do everything you’d expect an F-150 to do but because you drive it every single day you might want to get the Platinum trim because it’s just more comfortable and you like the way it feels. Both trucks will potentially last the same amount of time but one might give you more joy in your life every time you use it. That how I feel about my Knipex and all the other high end tools and products that I have.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’ve really been contemplating pulling the trigger on a set of smooth jaw pliers from knipex because of the concept, but I feel like regardless of the execution the cobras just too much money for any toothed groove lock pliers. Channelocks are made in my state and are effective and are at a replaceable price point.


I have the pliers wrench 3 piece set. They’re smooth jaw and close parallel to each other. 

They’re awesome and work very well.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The Knipex Cobras have superior gripping power over channel locks. 

I’m not just saying that to sound cool either. It’s true. 

The facts are that as you age strength will eventually be a factor if you work long enough. 

My elbows, wrists and hands have been through hell after almost 40 years in the trade. 

That’s why I wear gloves now and take better care of my hands. I have to. 

My advice to you younger guys, don’t waste your youth. 

Sometimes is an inconceivable concept for a young man to understand that one day he will be old. It was for me. I could out work almost anyone I know and had a reputation for volunteering for the hard jobs when we had a crew. 

If I can get a lot of good use out of a tool then I don’t mind paying extra coin. I use pliers a lot and the knipex feel and grip stronger with less energy from me than any other plier I’ve used.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> ….
> 
> If I can get a lot of good use out of a tool then I don’t mind paying extra coin. I use pliers a lot and the knipex feel and grip stronger with less energy from me than any other plier I’ve used.


I agree whole heartedly and have only bought quality tools. Where I’m at in life I have everything I need to plumb at the level I need to at work. Living on a tight budget it’s just hard to justify replacing functioning tools with something only marginally more effective.

The smooth jaw pliers are just going to displace a 6 8 10 and 12 “ crescent. Won’t replace an offset hex or spud wrench as far as I can tell.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I agree whole heartedly and have only bought quality tools. Where I’m at in life I have everything I need to plumb at the level I need to at work. Living on a tight budget it’s just hard to justify replacing functioning tools with something only marginally more effective.
> 
> The smooth jaw pliers are just going to displace a 6 8 10 and 12 “ crescent. Won’t replace an offset hex or spud wrench as far as I can tell.


Crescent wrenches don’t allow you to squeeze or adjust nearly as fast/easily. Especially with gloves on.

A 12” crescent opens to about 1.5”. The 12” pliers wrench opens to 2.5”.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my Douglas. The way they feel, fit in my non manacured glove wearing hands. The jaws open to the perfect width for all fittings a tackle with them. They don’t slip, I’ll never change from them. And I’ve tried them all, but knipkex or whatever. Milwaukee’s, Irwin’s, crescent, they all suck, they all slip, and the widths are off for a lot of fittings.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just bought another set of the 10” knipex cobras off eBay.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I need a couple 12” aluminum pipe rench


That’s interesting. We almost never use a 12. It’s channel lock (knipex/whatever), spud/adjustable wrench, or a 14” pipe wrench or better. 


Of course that might be me and my crew, I have trouble with my elbows and tend toward as big of a a wrench as I can use to keep from being in pain. I teach my apprentices that as well, because I don’t want them to have the same problems that I have.

It’s making me think maybe I need to look at 12”s instead of blowing up elbows with channel locks.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> It’s making me think maybe I need to look at 12”s instead of blowing up elbows with channel locks.


I know two guys that carry a 10 and a 14 in their everyday bag. Smallest that anybody else, myself included, uses is a 14. I know I just take 14 18 24 anytime I know we’re doing steel.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just ordered the 10” knipex bolt cutter. 

My plan is to use them to cut 1/4” closet bolts off. I don’t use quick set bolts, I have nothing against them. I do have extended height bolt caps also but occasionally I’ll need to cut the bolts off.

Amazon so they’ll be delivered early next week.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just ordered the 10” knipex bolt cutter.
> 
> My plan is to use them to cut 1/4” closet bolts off. I don’t use quick set bolts, I have nothing against them. I do have extended height bolt caps also but occasionally I’ll need to cut the bolts off.
> 
> Amazon so they’ll be delivered early next week.


I also use a regular old toilet bolt. I usually cut them off with a mini hacksaw; if we aren’t doing a whole bunch. Then they get power tools. 

Let us know how that goes. Most of the “bolt cutters” around aren’t worth their packing. Their jaws just don’t hold up. I’ve never seen the knipex ones; this might be worth looking in to.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use a larger set of generic bolt cutters now when they can fit in the space to cut. I like there’s no mess With the cuttings and no noise and no elbow action. The bolt cutters I use now are bulky and heavy.

I use to use large Klein lineman pliers.they cut great. Probably should’ve just bought some more. I don’t know what happen to mine. Grew legs ?
I’ve used the little triangle wire quickie saws
Oscillator tool
Sawzall



I’ll for sure let you know how they work.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I like to use klein cable cutters for my closet bolt


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I’d have to be building and setting a dozen toilets a day to justify using bolt cutters or buying a $100 mini knipex bolt cutters. The hacksaw has enough uses to earn its spot in my bag.

the 18” bolt cutters get used a lot for concrete wire mesh tho that’s for sure.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’d have to be building and setting a dozen toilets a day to justify using bolt cutters or buying a $100 mini knipex bolt cutters. The hacksaw has enough uses to earn its spot in my bag.
> 
> the 18” bolt cutters get used a lot for concrete wire mesh tho that’s for sure.


My wife’s a multi millionaire. No BS. She buys me anything I want, tells me to quit plumbing if I want. Put me on her Amazon account and I just buy whatever. Crazy huh ?

I don’t even have a hacksaw on my van any longer. I have a few sizes sawsalls, oscillator, bolt cutters, grinder and a dremel tool.

So that’s why I bought them and I set a lot of toilets. My wife’s great, She’s really sweet.

But you know I gross profit about $325 on a toilet install and I do several a month and then I reset a few a month. So I think they’ll get some use so I’m pretty excited about my whole situation.

I wouldn’t keep them in my tool bag, just on my van for when I do a toilet I will put them on my tool bag to take in the house. That’s the plan anyway.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I’ve never used an oscillating tool. I’ve always like that’s playing with fire with the flange nuts and that much vibration.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Do these other methods screw up the threads so the next guy cant get the nuts off? That always pisses me off, just did one the other day where a hack used a grinder


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Pipe Rat said:


> Do these other methods screw up the threads so the next guy cant get the nuts off? That always pisses me off, just did one the other day where a hack used a grinder


I believe all toilet bolts should be bolted to the flange; they should also be a brass bolt, brass washers and a stainless nut. You won’t have any problems with getting the nut off if it is set up that way. However, a grinder is necessary sometimes when it’s a non-rusted steel bolt that is installed with those plastic keeper thingies.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> That’s interesting. We almost never use a 12. It’s channel lock (knipex/whatever), spud/adjustable wrench, or a 14” pipe wrench or better.
> 
> 
> Of course that might be me and my crew, I have trouble with my elbows and tend toward as big of a a wrench as I can use to keep from being in pain. I teach my apprentices that as well, because I don’t want them to have the same problems that I have.
> ...


I have a 14" on my van(Not in my bag) and I use it quite often. Squeezing Channellocks is a great way to have sore hands. I do keep two 12" and one 10" pair of Channellocks in my bag, they are my first choice. When I need to squeeze really hard and turn really hard I go for a pipe wrench or Crescent wrench if it will fit.

I also agree, for disassembly bigger is better. Now that I have aluminum pipe wrenches in 14", 18", and 24" I don't hesitate to bring them in. I should have gone aluminum years ago. Even a pvc compression check valve can be a pain with the biggest Channellocks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I know two guys that carry a 10 and a 14 in their everyday bag. Smallest that anybody else, myself included, uses is a 14. I know I just take 14 18 24 anytime I know we’re doing steel.


I have a 6" Ridgid pipe wrench in my bag. I mostly use it for 3/8" threaded rod when installing hangers. Friday I used it to turn the stem of a 2" gate valve up in the small access hole of a ceiling, made the job really easy. None of my Channellocks would fit/grip correctly, even my 6". I use that 6" pipe wrench more than I though I would.

I also have a 6" Ridgid OFFSET pipe wrench on the van


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pipe Rat said:


> Do these other methods screw up the threads so the next guy cant get the nuts off? That always pisses me off, just did one the other day where a hack used a grinder


This is the main reason I don't cut Joni bolts and instead use the Set-Fast bolts. The newcon guys set a toilet once and never see it again. When someone falls and knocks that toilet, when it gets nasty from piss sitting overnight, when the seal goes bad from their teenager rocking the toilet, there are a bunch of reasons I might have to pull that toilet again, why make it harder on myself?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> I also use a regular old toilet bolt. I usually cut them off with a mini hacksaw; if we aren’t doing a whole bunch. Then they get power tools.
> 
> Let us know how that goes. Most of the “bolt cutters” around aren’t worth their packing. Their jaws just don’t hold up. I’ve never seen the knipex ones; this might be worth looking in to.


I keep a hacksaw blade in my bag with electrical tape wrapped the first 5" for a handle. I use to use one of those aluminum handles that let the blade stick out but it's really not any better, the blade can still bend/snap and it's more bulk in my bag.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> This is the main reason I don't cut Joni bolts and instead use the Set-Fast bolts. The newcon guys set a toilet once and never see it again. When someone falls and knocks that toilet, when it gets nasty from piss sitting overnight, when the seal goes bad from their teenager rocking the toilet, there are a bunch of reasons I might have to pull that toilet again, why make it harder on myself?


I always insisted on the Johni-bolt brand for the brass bolt and ss nut but always hated hacksawing them off. I did not know these Setfast bolts existed. They look like quality components and I like the no cut concept. Definitely giving them a try.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> Do these other methods screw up the threads so the next guy cant get the nuts off? That always pisses me off, just did one the other day where a hack used a grinder


brass is soft, the nut backing off the closet bolt will straighten the cut threads.

The bolt is secured to the flange with a nut so it doesn’t spin.

I have no problem backing off a closet bolt nut with a nut driver and then reinstalling it over the same bolt. 

The wolverine brass nuts are robust……and use a 1/2” nut driver to finish.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> This is the main reason I don't cut Joni bolts and instead use the Set-Fast bolts. The newcon guys set a toilet once and never see it again. When someone falls and knocks that toilet, when it gets nasty from piss sitting overnight, when the seal goes bad from their teenager rocking the toilet, there are a bunch of reasons I might have to pull that toilet again, why make it harder on myself?


Because you bill by the hour…..?? ! ! ? 😉


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I reset a toilet today but I didn’t cut the bolts off. I use the Sioux chief tall bolt cap covers. 👍. 

I still can’t wait to get my $100 mini bolt cutters. I’ve wanted some all my life. Terry will put these in his bugout bag if the end of the world comes.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> brass is soft, the nut backing off the closet bolt will straighten the cut threads.
> 
> The bolt is secured to the flange with a nut so it doesn’t spin.
> 
> ...


Frequently the bolt spins when the nut gets to the buggered threads and won't back off, not sure how you've never experienced this.

I will either use a nut splitter or lift the toilet and stick a screwdriver under it so the bolt is held up in the flange to resist spinning.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Because you bill by the hour…..?? ! ! ? 😉


We have more than enough work, no need to give myself more. Also, I don't predicate my income on doing the customer dirty by installing subpar materials. Besides, we often quote toilet replacements.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Frequently the bolt spins when the nut gets to the buggered threads and won't back off, not sure how you've never experienced this.
> 
> I will either use a nut splitter or lift the toilet and stick a screwdriver under it so the bolt is held up in the flange to resist spinning.


I use brass bolts with brass nuts that hold the bolt tight to the flange. There’s no spinning. Wolverine brass.

If I’m working behind someone else and the bolt spins then I hold the bolt of I can or saw or cut it off the best way for the situation.

If I need to take a bowl up then I just use a new set of bolts. I charge for them. That’s nothing compared to my labor. But the ones I install don’t spin later, they’re tight. 

I don’t use flange fixers, I make the flange right or list it as a temporary emergency repair.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I use brass bolts with brass nuts that hold the bolt tight to the flange. There’s no spinning. Wolverine brass.
> 
> If I’m working behind someone else and the bolt spins then I hold the bolt of I can or saw or cut it off the best way for the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> We have more than enough work, no need to give myself more. Also, I don't predicate my income on doing the customer dirty by installing subpar materials. Besides, we often quote toilet replacements.


I don’t consider standard wolverine brass closet bolts sub par material. I don’t mind selling a new pair of closet bolts every time I pull a toilet. Which it would be rare that I’d being pulling it again anytime soon.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 136296


I understand what they are and they cost too much for what you get IMO. I like to bolt my closet bolt to the flange, My person preference.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> brass is soft, the nut backing off the closet bolt will straighten the cut threads.
> 
> The bolt is secured to the flange with a nut so it doesn’t spin.
> 
> ...


Yeah except for the part that the last guy didn’t use an extra nut to fasten the bolt to the flange


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I understand what they are and they cost too much for what you get IMO. I like to bolt my closet bolt to the flange, My person preference.


I see where we differ, you like to bolt your toilet to the flange, while I prefer to bolt my toilet to the flange. To each their own....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> Yeah except for the part that the last guy didn’t use an extra nut to fasten the bolt to the flange


I can’t help what others do. I’m in the business of repairing messes that others make.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I see where we differ, you like to bolt your toilet to the flange, while I prefer to bolt my toilet to the flange. To each their own....


I accomplish both. The bolt is secured to the flange then the toilet is secured to the floor with wax in between with a cap cover base, washer and nut against the china.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use red thread locker on the acorn nut and finish the bolt off with cheap bolt cutters that more so pinch it then cut it, but it works.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I use red thread locker on the acorn nut and finish the bolt off with cheap bolt cutters that more so pinch it then cut it, but it works.


I’ve used stainless/nylon locknuts on closet bolts. I also run a little silicone on the nut so it doesn’t loosen up if custy likes to bounce on the toilet…….


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve used stainless/nylon locknuts on closet bolts. I also run a little silicone on the nut so it doesn’t loosen up if custy likes to bounce on the toilet…….


I use stainless nylock nuts on commercial toilet seats. It really ticks me off that darn near everyone goes loose. I am constantly tightening them when I use public restrooms.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pretty good deal if you have prime shipping like Terry do 









Combination Pliers - Side Cutting Pliers - Amazon.com


Combination Pliers - Side Cutting Pliers - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pretty good deal if you have prime shipping like Terry do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking of course. Prime doesn’t mean what It used to around here. Prime means you might get it in a week. But; the new distribution center here opens around spring time. Maybe that will change.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I was joking of course. Prime doesn’t mean what It used to around here. Prime means you might get it in a week. But; the new distribution center here opens around spring time. Maybe that will change.


It still free if you don’t count the prime fee. I buy a lot of stuff so it worth it to Terry. Amazon truck stops erry day where Terry stay


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The year I retire ima put red thread locker on ERRY thing. Terry gonna put it on thick too . Screw yall 🤣


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It still free if you don’t count the prime fee. I buy a lot of stuff so it worth it to Terry. Amazon truck stops erry day where Terry stay


yea, mine too. and the boxes cant make it another 15 ft to the recycle bin, they get piled up right outside the garage door. Then RSP gets to deal with it when he gets home. Break them down, shove them in an already packed recylce bin, carboard sticking 15feet higher than the lid every tuesday morning out by the street. good times.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

I want that f*cking pipe stretcher I was promised in 1990. 

And not just rhe 1/2” one!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Knipex 71 31 250 Bolt cutter arrived today. Very smooth operation. It’s a winner.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a 20% off my order coupon from Zoro with feee shipping. Very tempting to go hog ass wild.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pretty good deal if you have prime shipping like Terry do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prime guy dropped these off a couple days ago. 

I recommend, they’re nice. Not too big….


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I want to buy another K-3800 as a spare($2300), you never know when it will break down and no parts available. A little strange thinking back not long ago it was a huge decision to buy tools, every dollar was a complicated strategy.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I keep a hacksaw blade in my bag with electrical tape wrapped the first 5" for a handle. I use to use one of those aluminum handles that let the blade stick out but it's really not any better, the blade can still bend/snap and it's more bulk in my bag.



I love lenox mini hacksaw but the problem I can't get any blades or the hacksaw anymore and those who sell them online want $70 for blade replacements or $60 for the saw! Locally the saw was $10 and blades too. Pizzes me off.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tango said:


> I love lenox mini hacksaw but the problem I can't get any blades or the hacksaw anymore and those who sell them online want $70 for blade replacements or $60 for the saw! Locally the saw was $10 and blades too. Pizzes me off.
> View attachment 136571


They only $12 American at Lowes.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/LENOX-6-in-Fine-Finish-Cut-Hack-Saw/1000666479?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_208_Plumbing-Repair-_-1000666479-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gbraid=0AAAAAD2B2W9I4DcrFGEx1cqTJCgPmJzIz&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIs5aBirOi_AIVi4jICh388gIfEAQYASABEgJFe_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I love lenox mini hacksaw but the problem I can't get any blades or the hacksaw anymore and those who sell them online want $70 for blade replacements or $60 for the saw! Locally the saw was $10 and blades too. Pizzes me off.
> 
> View attachment 136571


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136568


That’s a pretty large carrying case for those flaring bits


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> That’s a pretty large carrying case for those flaring bits


I keep a sandwich in there usually. Plenty of room so why not ?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> That’s a pretty large carrying case for those flaring bits


They made sure to leave enough room for a real flaring tool  

I know they work, some of our guys use them, I still prefer my old 459.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I like this flaring tool. Pretty, consistent and leak free flares. 
I’ve tested them to 550 psi and down under 500 microns of vacuum.









Amazon.com: Yellow Jacket 60278 Flaring Tool : Automotive


Amazon.com: Yellow Jacket 60278 Flaring Tool : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You should take all those NON Douglas channel locks, tape a 1.00 bill to them and throw them in the woods. The dollar is so in case they’re ever found, at least they found something worth keeping. 😂


Here they are on the ebay, a bit pricey I think.









Douglas RSC-P813B Classic 10" Heavy Duty Angle Nose Slip Joint Pliers USA made | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Douglas RSC-P813B Classic 10" Heavy Duty Angle Nose Slip Joint Pliers USA made at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I have a pair of Sexauer pliers that are probably rebranded Douglas pliers.









Vintage Sexauer Parrot Head Make Tight 10” Pliers Adjustable Groove USA Tool | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Sexauer Parrot Head Make Tight 10” Pliers Adjustable Groove USA Tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I think I posted this before but if anyone wants a good deal on those pliers here it is.

I’m not sure what shipping costs but I buy from these people anyway. $20.00 for the pliers and shipping is $9. 


Douglas P813P 10 in. Angle Nose Slip Joint Pliers - Locke Plumbing


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

What’s y’all go to screwdriver ? You like the multi or the singles ? 

I like the multi but can’t keeps bits for **** and I also like singles. 

I’ve been looking at a Klein that is Phillips and flat and it pulls out and flips to the other style.









Klein Tools 32293 Flip-Blade Insulated Screwdriver, 2-in1, Ph Bit #2, Sl Bit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Klein Tools 32293 Flip-Blade Insulated Screwdriver, 2-in1, Ph Bit #2, Sl Bit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It’s insulated also, Terry like that . 😐


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PlumbMaster Approved 6-In-1 Screwdriver, 9-1/4"


PlumbMaster is here to service you and provide you with products such as 6-In-1 Screwdriver, 9-1/4 Inch. Free shipping over $99. Same day shipping before 5pm EST.




www.plumbmaster.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The only two things I don’t like about those are

1. I lose the bits. 

2. The bits are sometimes not long enough to reach a deep screw like on some faucet handles.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s y’all go to screwdriver ? You like the multi or the singles ?
> 
> I like the multi but can’t keeps bits for **** and I also like singles.
> 
> ...


We use this exact Klein screwdriver and love it,it will not disappoint


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s y’all go to screwdriver ? You like the multi or the singles ?
> 
> I like the multi but can’t keeps bits for **** and I also like singles.
> 
> ...


I have a half dozen of the large ones that I use for work and home. Ive replaced the square and Philips for hardened drill bits. You can use any length they are 1/4 bits.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

These type offer


Tango said:


> I have a half dozen of the large ones that I use for work and home. Ive replaced the square and Philips for hardened drill bits. You can use any length they are 1/4 bits.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136724


 no shock resistance,the Klein offers some shock resistance and it works,I know from experience


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Anyone have the Milwaukee 12v dremel tool ? Do you like ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I went ahead and bought it along with a dremel flexi shaft that the YouTube says will fit it. 

My wife says it sounds funZ 🤭


----------

